# cunninghams and pink tongues



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

what size cage would cunninghams need and what size cge would pink tongues need??


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

cool pink tongues, where did you get them, how much?

I would imagine the cunninghams would be the same as blue tongues.

I'm gonna put my bluetongues in the outdoor enclosure soon.


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

I haven't got any pink tongues yet, but i'm thinking of getting some


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

cool, what other reptiles do you have?


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

0.0.2 blueys and
1.1 childrens pythons. and I am also minding a cute little bluey


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

cool 
ive got
0.0.2 blue tongues
0.0.1 jungle carpet python
0.0.2 eastern beardies
1.0.0 water dragon
0.0.2 murray river turtle


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 27, 2003)

my friend has pink tongues and cunninghams he keeps them in 2ft and 3ft tanks depending on numbers


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

thank rk. I'm looking at a pair of each. What sort of size would that be


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 27, 2003)

cunninghams 3ft and pinktongues 2ft


----------



## saikrett (Jan 28, 2003)

How much are pink tongues and where are you getting them from?


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 28, 2003)

my friend sells his for $60-$90 for hatchlings unfortunatley he has sold all of his hatchlings this year


----------



## popp (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey cunninghams my favorite subject,my advice to any one keeping cunninghams treat them like snakes as they r escape artists.To any body who is interested i will be selling babies later maybe mid feb,they r born just making sure all r well &amp; feeding b 4 even think of selling.There will be up to 7 for sale so if you r interested let me know.


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks everyone for your replys. I may end up getting some cunninghams or pink tongues


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 28, 2003)

how much popp :?:


----------



## saikrett (Jan 28, 2003)

are cunninghams pritty much the same care as blue tongues?

Can i house cunninghams with bluetongues, waterdragons and bearded dragons in a outdoor lizard pit?


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 28, 2003)

i dont know about the care of the being the same as bluetongues but you could keep them in a pit with other lizards


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 28, 2003)

[quote="popp i will be selling babies later maybe There will be up to 7 for sale so if you r interested let me know. [/quote]

Hi Popp, if I am back in the workforce then I would be interested, can you PM me with some details etc?

Thanks "the man" hehehe


----------



## Nicole (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey!! Congrats Africanfishything!!!
When do you start?


----------



## popp (Jan 28, 2003)

Cunninghams are kept in communal pits at reptile park (they supply loads of food most lizards in pits r fat but i guess thats how they keep down attacks aswell as numerous feeding spots)with blueys n dragons i think.Price wise for the cunninghams i have 2 lots of babies &amp; they r of different parents the cheaper ones will be $60-$100 &amp; prollly $100 - $150 for the other ones.I am stiil hoping for another colour phase aswell fingers crossed.
Africa i can pm or if you want can email you some pics.
I am giving the opportunity to buy my reptiles to APS members before i advertise them publicly.I am never in a hurry to let any thing goso it is normally weeks later be 4 i publicly advertise.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 28, 2003)

Hehehe, I know where ya coming from there popp, no worries I'll wait until you throw it open to APS members. No pics necessary at this time but thanks anyway 
Nicole, I thank you for the congratulations but I think you missed a little 2 letter word in my post  That little word being.....if..... but thanks anyway


----------



## popp (Jan 28, 2003)

:roll: soorry APS=aussie pythons &amp; snakes i dont use other places.I will put on herptrader down the track but thats as far as i go for advertising,but as i said herptrader ad wont be for a while if at all as im building up breeding stock im not really fussed if i sell or not maybe in a couple of years it might be a concern but as 4 now im HAVEN A BALL!!!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 28, 2003)

Onya popp


----------



## Greebo (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey Popp,
I am definitely interested in a pair.
Could you email me some pic's and explain the price difference.
I guess the dearer ones are better for some reason..so I would be leaning towards those.
Thanks


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't lean too far towards 'em Greebs, you'll fall over


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

haha afro :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicole (Jan 29, 2003)

Ohhh, I did miss the 'if' first time around.
Fingers crossed Phil! We can't have you living a life of leisure! No rest for the wicked and all of that... :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2003)

No rest for the wicked eh? That is obviously why I can get all the rest I need


----------



## popp (Jan 29, 2003)

Ive just added pics of some cunninghams babies &amp; dad more pics to come but it gives you an idea of what im talken about.
Greebo if you want some more pics let me know.Sexing young lizards im not to sure about if any one has or knows someone who can sex please let me know.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

what are there growth rates like?
my blue tongues are almost 50cm after 1 year!!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 29, 2003)

It's near impossible to determine the sex of young lizards.It's a bit of a lottery.I'm going to check out these pics.


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

ive heard for larger skinks such as blueys,cunninghams,land mullets....
that if you run your finger down the tail (near the vent) you can feel bumps
bumps=male
no bumps=female
i am not sure if this is a good method or not as i have never tried it myself


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

I was told that the best way to find there sex is to put them together in spring and watch what happens!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2003)

You mean see what the male does with his bumps?


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

i dont think hatchlings would do anything  
im not sure bout this but i think most hatchlings are born in summer anyway :? so you would have to wait a year to be able to sex them


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

so true,
i've got yearly bluetongues that i don't know the sex of.
How old should they be before they breed? (if male &amp; female!)


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

i think it depends on how much food and water there is along with heat but im not sure :?


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

what depends on food and water?


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

if they breed


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

i think


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

i've heard that.
The guy i was first geting my turtles off said they didn't breed because it was too dry.


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

turtles live in water so if its dry theres a good chance they wont breed :lol: 
what sort of turtles :?:


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

They were long necks,
but i ended up getting 2 murray river shortnecks instead,
they're so cool!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2003)

I simulate the rainy season with a shower head installed i their enclosure  We're under water restrictions at the moment so I don't know yet if it will work but a similar arrangement worked with my white lipped tree frogs,(Litoria Infrafrenata).


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks africanthingy
i dont think i will need to because io will be keeping them outside


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2003)

I keep my turtles outside but during extended dry periods or drought they won't breed unless you can effectively simulate the rainy season.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

what type of turtles do you have?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2003)

Chelodina Longicollis, (Eastern Long Neck Turtle).


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

cool
i got my murray river short necks a few days ago and i love them


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

why not keep them in a bath tub during the water restrictions african


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

ha
my mum would love that


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

tell her to use the shower the turtles wont care


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

i'll just do it when the family is out.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi Rk, I actually have them in an outdoor 1500 litre pond which I do top up. It is just that I won't run the shower head for hours to simulate rain when we have water restrictions on. Their pond is kept full to the brim though


----------



## saikrett (Jan 29, 2003)

do you just keep turtles out there?


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 29, 2003)

coudnt you set up somethingthat could hold lots of water but only lts it drip fast but not fast enough to run out of water in a couple of hours :?:


----------



## Magpie (Jan 29, 2003)

If you weren't unemployed and broke africa what you could do is.... Hook the shower head up to a pump and pump water from the pond through the shower back in to the pond. Would this work or are you putting water on to the land parts of the enclosuire to simulate rain?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah Maggie that would probably work over the water only problem is that the pump I already have on the pond won't pump to a 2m head so unless I invest in a bigger, much bigger, pump I won't be able to get enough pressure up to the outlet. I think I'll just wait till it rains but thanks for the suggestion it's a good one


----------

